# Colleague shouted at me in front of the entire office - RAGING



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This is risky posting this, but oh well. I was doodling on a bit of paper, and the guy sat opposite (ex royal marine lmfao) points at me and goes "STOP *******G DOODLING, GET OFF FACEBOOK AND DO SOME WORK". My colleague then ushered him away before he could continue and took him somewhere quiet. He came back said sorry and shook my hand. He also said next time he'll just write down when I'm not working and tell the manager. I was beta and just went along with it.

I'm raging so hard right now. The whole office heard and there has been an awkward silence since. What would you do?

I want out of this s*it job anyway&#8230;


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What.... No pics?


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like he has an anger issue, Just take him aside and ask him if he has a personal problem with you


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

deck him and boot his balls til he passes out or you are a ****


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is he your boss?

I'm raging for you bro, don't let it affect you at all, carry on exactly as you were.

Spike his tea with industrial strength laxative is the only non-violent suggestion I can come up with.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Not today Breda.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tell how unprofessional that was and you will be making a formal complaint about his bullying/threatening behaviour

Then nut him


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Go to the manager and say he's been doing roids, roid rage, your now scared and intimated to work properly and need time off for work related stress, then claim,that's if you had any sence, if you had any balls you wouldve just smacked him up or atleast shouted back


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

iM NOT- STOP BEING LAZY AND DO SOME WORK


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Do some work ?

Not sure what job you do but I find it a nightmare keeping an eye on 10-20 colleagues and really appreciate the ones that work hard. Seem to waste half my shifts checking up on people. But he shouldn't have shouted at you.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe you could start by doing some work


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The L [URL=Man:3449124]Man:3449124[/URL] said:


> Not today Breda.


Ok well lower his chair while he's not lookin... That will make you alpha again


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The L Man said:


> This is risky posting this, but oh well. I was doodling on a bit of paper, and the guy sat opposite (ex royal marine lmfao) points at me and goes "STOP *******G DOODLING, GET OFF FACEBOOK AND DO SOME WORK". My colleague then ushered him away before he could continue and took him somewhere quiet. He came back said sorry and shook my hand. He also said next time he'll just write down when I'm not working and tell the manager. I was beta and just went along with it.
> 
> I'm raging so hard right now. The whole office heard and there has been an awkward silence since. What would you do?
> 
> I want out of this s*it job anyway&#8230;


he shouldnt be writing anything down or telling tales to the manager about you anyway the snake!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

you should drop him, or atleast try lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

sounds like he is in the right (in principle), but expressed it less than ideally

maybe he's just sick of your sh!t

to be frank, although this is an outlet for your anger.... there are more professional ways of dealing with workplace conflict than just keeping quiet and posting on the internet.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Where is it that you doodle? I mean work..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Breda said:


> Ok well lower his chair while he's not lookin... That will make you alpha again


or loosen a wheel as he goes for his steaming coffee if its rolling on 4 :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Natty.Solider said:


> you should drop him, or atleast try lol


i was thinking that then seen ''ex royal marine'' ....... :rolleye:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

He was in the right. That's not the issue. It's the way he went about it that's ****ed me off.. He has never got angry like that - he's usually sound. But I guess it got to him. I'm going to be an angry c*nt from now on.

He's not in the Marines anymore&#8230;don't scream at me in front of everyone.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dont risk a lame punch that he will soak up then brutaliyze you...that will make you feel really gay.........get stuck into his knees with a ballpein hammer til his legs are "S" shaped:laugh:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

well... the anger is his problem.... leave him to it

your problem is work ethic.... maybe worry about that first mate!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree with uriel don't pussy slap him so he murders you lol, but my ideas the best, claim mental stress and get time of work paid, you've got a whole office full of witneeses who already think your a pussy so that don't Matter, then claim against him for the threatning behaviour


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Kick him in the balls marine or not marine he will collapse.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> Agree with uriel don't pussy slap him so he murders you lol, but my ideas the best, claim mental stress and get time of work paid, you've got a whole office f*ull of witneeses who already think your a pussy* so that don't Matter, then claim against him for the threatning behaviour


You cvnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds like a pr**k, unfortunately there's loads like him around.

Go to your manager before he does and tell him he's chatting sh1t, get your argument across first.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigjuice said:


> Agree with uriel don't pussy slap him so he murders you lol, but my ideas the best, claim mental stress and get time of work paid, *you've got a whole office full of witneeses who already think your a pussy* so that don't Matter, then claim against him for the threatning behaviour


Dont sugar coat it then mate! Are you the new mattgriff, straight talking award winner of 2011?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Dont sugar coat it then mate! Are you the new mattgriff, straight talking award winner of 2011?


Who's mattgriff?

Lol @ all you suggesting I punch him. Typical UKM hard as f*ck!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the only way you will feel like a man ever again is if you whip his trousers and underpants down and hit him on the willy with a plastic ruler


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

The L Man said:


> He was in the right. That's not the issue. It's the way he went about it that's ****ed me off.. He has never got angry like that - he's usually sound. But I guess it got to him. I'm going to be an angry c*nt from now on.
> 
> He's not in the Marines anymore&#8230;don't scream at me in front of everyone.


I must admit I shouted at someone the other night, really upset him. But I'd been working non stop for 3hrs unloading wagons and he was just stood there pi55ing about making more work for me ! Just got to me. And I was shouting "to" him but it seemed I was shouting "at" him if that makes sense. He's polish as well so only understands when you speak to him calmly, so was pointless anyway.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I would be tempted to wind the fecker up.

Every time he loses his rag like that he discredits himself. I would make a big show (to him only) of doing no work. Just bait him and watch him boil over. Make it a game.

Eventually he will be signed off long term sick with stress.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Uriel said:


> the only way you will feel like a man ever again is if you whip his trousers and underpants down and hit him on the willy with a plastic ruler


He wants to humiliate him mate, not arouse him :lol:

And who's mattgriff? youve obviously never seen any of his posts, he likes to tell people exactly how it is!


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

carry on doodling....draw a picture of him and right your a tw*t under it...show him it lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

get him in a headlock


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> get him in a headlock


Ex royal marine...


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Tell him to go fcuk himself. If he ain't your boss then he should shut it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i bet when your in the shower tonight you will go over this argument in your head and then think of the perfect come back...8 hours later lol.

Beta dude.... dog barked and you put the tail over your nuts and shrivelled like an old mans ball sack on a winters morning lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Another priceless thread to occupy my lazy afternoon in the office :lol:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Ex royal marine...


get him in a tight headlock


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a nob mate theres a lab at place whos the same i ended up stranggling the lil **** !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

The fact that ;

1) your writing this on here and not saying anything to him

2) youve made a point of telling us he's an ex marine (so ****ing what)

3) you ended by saying you wanna leave

Basically means your **** has fell out and you've flapped it! Your whole office now knows that your wet and this ex marine has you in his pocket!

Im with uriel **** him or your a ***!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Ex royal marine...


no mate - he is a cnut......i bet he made that sh1t up...............i dont know a single decent handy bloke (and i know MANY) who would pull that gay sh1t

call him on it.........say "he fanny baws, me and you right now...to the death"

watch him sh1t it

(but if he does draw a DECENT SIZED BLADE.......................you are in the sh1t)


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

double post sorry


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i must be the only one thinking that this bloke wasn't be a kn0b at all but that the OP is a bit of a useless employee

the guy has just flipped eventually

unless I am missing a dose of sarcasm... I think the OP needs to grow up and do some fecking work!

or, go to their manager and discuss the problem, switch desks or something, get it sorted out then get on

it's unlikely someones going to flip out of the blue without good reason


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe start giving him your dinner money?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

mate he sounds like a right knob.....holier than thou type.

as he is an ex marine chances are your employer will believe him when it boils down to it.

awkward one mate.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

L man you need some test in you mate !


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just greef him bCK, HE WONT ATTACK YOU OR HE WOULD GET THE SACK, OR JUST PROVOCK HIM THEN WAVE HIM OUT THE DOor, you might get a smack but it will be werth it to make him look a mug lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel so fvckin pathetic right now man. Like a harmless puppy who has been told off for chewing the sofa. Love how him and the whole office is acting casual like nothing happened.

IncredibleBulk - I will be thinking about a come back all day today - on the way home, in the shower and when I'm led in bed.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Add him on facebook, then send him loads of them farming game requests while he is working, then email him asking why he hasn't liked your picture. Of course, all while he is working hard and you are reclined chilling out.

F*ck him, wind him up, see how far you can push him.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Dave 0511 said:


> i must be the only one thinking that this bloke wasn't be a kn0b at all but that the OP is a bit of a useless employee
> 
> the guy has just flipped eventually
> 
> unless I am missing a dose of sarcasm... I think the OP needs to grow up and do some fecking


What is it your concern how much work the OP does? And what concern is it of this guy?

I have worked in many places with these type of dickheads who spend way too much time worrying what everyone else is doing.

If there is a problen with his work then it is for his manager to address, not some jobsworth sitting opposite him.

Maybe the OPs work is of such a high standard that he gets twice as much done as this monkey in jpg the time.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Why were you doodling instead of working, he may not have done it in a proper manner but hes probably watched day after day you getting paid the same as him while he works hard and you do sod all, i think id shout at you to just to create a scene that embarrasses you enough to belt up and do some damn work!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

At least thats what I would do, but I don't give a f*ck about my job, I'm leaving in 8 weeks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Manager then HR if you feel that bad about it.

If not, just wind the fcker up at every opportunity.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I pulled up to a place I used to work at this weekend and a guy was outside smoking. Never liked this little cnut, always thought he was top dog. Id just finnished legs at the gym and was knackered and not in the mood... he chucked macdonalds at my car as a joke, so I swept his feet out from underneath him... then he flicked *** ash at me so I slapped his drink out of his hand, he then flicked his *** at me so I threw him into the middle of a massive bush and left him there as he tried to get out of it like a fish out of water. Unrelated to your situation but thought id tell you anyway as it was really funny lol. Maybe you could do something similar with an elaborate pully system.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Manager then HR if you feel that bad about it.
> 
> If not, just wind the fcker up at every opportunity.


This, if he went off on one like that without provocation, just imagine what you could get him to do with some helpful pokes to annoy him.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bens1991 said:


> L man you need some test in you mate !


or a loaded syringe of:

4mg methyl tren

50mg test base

2000mcg cheq drops

in his draw loaded and ready lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> I pulled up to a place I used to work at this weekend and a guy was outside smoking. Never liked this little cnut, always thought he was top dog. Id just finnished legs at the gym and was knackered and not in the mood... he chucked macdonalds at my car as a joke, so I swept his feet out from underneath him... then he flicked *** ash at me so I slapped his drink out of his hand, he then flicked his *** at me so I threw him into the middle of a massive bush and left him there as he tried to get out of it like a fish out of water. Unrelated to your situation but thought id tell you anyway as it was really funny lol. Maybe you could do something similar with an elaborate pully system.


lol... wtf? pics or nobush :wink:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Report to the manager he touched your penis , folk will believe it as they know you are a sissy anyway


Alright Tyson. What would you have done?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Jab some super tren, sit down at your office desk at 9.00am and let what ever happens, happen.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gridlock said:


> What is it your concern how much work the OP does? And what concern is it of this guy?
> 
> I have worked in many places with these type of dickheads who spend way too much time worrying what everyone else is doing.
> 
> ...


Well it's not my concern it's just an opinion LOL.... I don't actually care.

And I don't know the full work details but maybe they have an amount of work to get through in the day and the RM guy is thinking he's not doing his fair share?

Is it jobsworth to expect colleagues to pull their weight?

And pickups are not just for line management to address. If it's a team environment then everyone should be cracking on not checking FB or doodling all day.

Maybe you're right the OP might do ten times as much actual effective work, we don't know.

I just wanted to point out the other side of the argument as opposed to the standard "get him sacked the tw4t".... "I'd have blo0dy nutted him" type arguments coming out on here

Personally, judging on what we know about it, the RM guy should have just either kept his mouth shut, or asked the OP why he wasn't working, i.e. what's his secret to getting it all done so quick.

I'm not agreeing that either person was right.

But this whole point of being a Beta is not really very mature. What are they really gonna do roll around the office floor?

Sounds like the RM has made the OP look a mug and he doesn't like it.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Take him somewhere quiet and kick him square bang in the baws ... :death:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> lol... wtf? pics or nobush :wink:


Lol, id happily go and throw him back into the bush again. I didnt think to get my phone out and quickly snap him in there. A note for next time


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Make him a brew and put laxativs in it and give him a full pack of biscuits to go with it .. W


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> Well it's not my concern it's just an opinion LOL.... I don't actually care.
> 
> And I don't know the full work details but maybe they have an amount of work to get through in the day and the RM guy is thinking he's not doing his fair share?
> 
> ...


The work load isn't the issue. The way he raised it with me is. He screamed in like a fvcking corporal in front of everyone. Yeah he made me look like a mug. What would you have done?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> I pulled up to a place I used to work at this weekend and a guy was outside smoking. Never liked this little cnut, always thought he was top dog. Id just finnished legs at the gym and was knackered and not in the mood... he chucked macdonalds at my car as a joke, so I swept his feet out from underneath him... then he flicked *** ash at me so I slapped his drink out of his hand, he then flicked his *** at me so I threw him into the middle of a massive bush and left him there as he tried to get out of it like a fish out of water. Unrelated to your situation but thought id tell you anyway as it was really funny lol. Maybe you could do something similar with an elaborate pully system.


Lies!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I think the only way to resolve this issue is for me to try and join the Royal Marines and out rank him.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

The L Man said:


> This is risky posting this, but oh well. I was doodling on a bit of paper, and the guy sat opposite (ex royal marine lmfao) points at me and goes "STOP *******G DOODLING, GET OFF FACEBOOK AND DO SOME WORK". My colleague then ushered him away before he could continue and took him somewhere quiet. He came back said sorry and shook my hand. He also said next time he'll just write down when I'm not working and tell the manager. I was beta and just went along with it.
> 
> I'm raging so hard right now. The whole office heard and there has been an awkward silence since. What would you do?
> 
> I want out of this s*it job anyway&#8230;


per sonally i would play him at his own game, write down when he does'nt work and report it to the manager.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

What type of job do you do? Does your work effect his work?

Means it is too late to recover any dignity or pride you may of had  I would just have a word with him saying he was right but you don't appreciate how he went about telling you.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Lies!


 :lol: I promise you its not a lie


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just face that your now (probably already where) the office bitch and make a note of how everyone likes there brew!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> What type of job do you do? Does your work effect his work?
> 
> Means it is too late to recover any dignity or pride you may of had  I would just have a word with him saying he was right but you don't appreciate how he went about telling you.


Local council. LIke an egineering department but what I'm doing is mundane admin work. I don't plan to stay here. I'm 21 and already in a s**t routine that I always never wanted to follow. Wish I went to uni.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> :lol: I promise you its not a lie


Well if you promise!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

When someone at my old work p1ssed me off I p1ssed in his shoes and let it dry every day for a month, took his bank card out his wallet and took a stanley knife to the chip, and put the neck of his bottle of coke up my @rse and let him drink it.... then told him about it a month later, never got any sh1t off him again


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

What would I have done? Kept fairly quiet, considered if I had done anything wrong (i.e. not working).

He has apologised hasn't he. What more can be done?

Definately wouldn't have risen to it.

If your manager hasn't spoke yet, then I would suggest telling him and asking for a resolution i.e. a discussion with both of you present to clear the air

this seems like a big deal today, but will be old news tomorrow mate


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

lol...dont go admitting he's right, tell him he's a cnut, and remind him he's no longer in the army.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> What would I have done? Kept fairly quiet, considered if I had done anything wrong (i.e. not working).
> 
> He has apologised hasn't he. What more can be done?
> 
> ...


Yup, and he's acting all normal now. I won't be showing much respect from now on. Only going to chat to him when I need to.

Manager wasn't there at the time btw.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> When someone at my old work p1ssed me off I p1ssed in his shoes and let it dry every day for a month, took his bank card out his wallet and took a stanley knife to the chip, and put the neck of his bottle of coke up my @rse and let him drink it.... then told him about it a month later, never got any sh1t off him again


You put the neck of a coke bottle up your ****... lmao. ive not really done much else to a work colleague. I did grease up someones wiperblades and put grease underneath their door handles when it was raining, that really annoyed them. Also stole someones shoe when they were walking past, I kinda regretted that one as they hit the deck pretty hard and I felt bad. He did hide my coat though so maybe it was justified.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

well that wasnt professional of him at all, and if everyone heard, he'll actually look the bad guy here, not you.. so i wouldnt actually about what he said, people wiill have noted the way he said it mate

i dont think you've got anything to worry about, he probably feels pretty stupid right now

but if he does it again, paper-weight-to-the-face, to the ****


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

alan1971 said:


> lol...dont go admitting he's right, tell him he's a cnut, and remind him he's no longer in the army.


Ye, that's a good idea for a non-confrontational person to say to an angry, confrontational ex marine... Just make sure you video you saying it op, plus start looking for a new job just in case you are fired lol


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

By "colleague" do you by chance mean "Civil Partner"?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Local council. LIke an egineering department but what I'm doing is mundane admin work. I don't plan to stay here. I'm 21 and already in a s**t routine that I always never wanted to follow. Wish I went to uni.


Well 21 isn't too late to go to uni, depending on what bills you are currently paying and if you need work to keep up


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yup, and he's acting all normal now. I won't be showing much respect from now on. Only going to chat to him when I need to.
> 
> Manager wasn't there at the time btw.


Not speaking to him will make it seem like your sulking. Just carry on as normal and maybe go out of your way to talk to him more. Rise above him.

And are you still at work now while your on the forum ?


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

Take a box of tissues in with you tomorrow and if he does it again start crying... show him your the Alpha male!


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's your options:

Mature version: Get on with work and don't let it bother you, treat everything as normal/Speak to him about the issue/Speak to manager about the issue

Immature (although much more amusing) version: Add him on FB and berate him with game requests and messages:tt2:/shout at him completely out of the blue that "he's jel that you have more bro's on your facebook cuz you're so reem"/punch or attack him in some way:gun_bandana:/launch his computer out the window:cursing: or all of the above...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Offer him a hot drink.

Spunk in it.


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Find out if he has a sister..if he has [email protected] her!

That'll learn him!!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

The L Man said:


> I think the only way to resolve this issue is for me to try and join the Royal Marines and out rank him.


LOL, just go around the office telling people that you can't really talk about it because of the official secrets act but you were on the balcony of the Iranian Embassy....opps I've said too much, I am not allowed to talk about my days in the SAS.

That should grind his gears a bit.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

OR you could do some ****in work and not come on here moaning because he made you look like the lazy git that you are. Why so many are saying the guy shouting was in the wrong i just do not know. I bet EVERY SINGLE person on here has worked with a lazy **** at some point and would have done exactly the same thing if you were working away and seeing someone else sitting there doing jack ****.

Can you see the like of Milky for example out on the roads working away while some pr**k does sod all.

What would happen in this respect?

a) Milky runs off to the manager to whine OR

B) Milky shouts the little lazy bastard down and tells him to get on with some ****in work!!!

Option B every time, i know for a fact i wouldnt sit there working hard while someone else sits there doodling!! has the world gone mad why is anybody sticking up for OP. Sorry mate but your ****ing lazy, get your thumb out your **** and do the job your paid to do or leave.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> OR you could do some ****in work and not come on here moaning because he made you look like the lazy git that you are. Why so many are saying the guy shouting was in the wrong i just do not know. I bet EVERY SINGLE person on here has worked with a lazy **** at some point and would have done exactly the same thing if you were working away and seeing someone else sitting there doing jack ****.
> 
> Can you see the like of Milky for example out on the roads working away while some pr**k does sod all.
> 
> ...


if it doesnt affect anyone elses work then who gives a fcuk? Obviously if someone being lazy looks bad on me or gives me more of a workload they would be eating their computer.

Threatening to tell the manager? "I'm telling on you" WTF?

OP, dont make such a big deal out of him being an ex marine, it just means he's a bit soft and likes a bit of c0ck!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well if they are in the same department then it will have a knock on effect thats the point that he probably doesnt see.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm raging so hard right now. The whole office heard and there has been an awkward silence since. What would you do?


I find that a loud fart often helps to break an awkward silence. May help release some of your tension too :whistling:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Well if they are in the same department then it will have a knock on effect thats the point that he probably doesnt see.


If that is the case then the *** ex marine should have planted the OP's face in his keyboard instead of shouting and threatening to go tell mummy!

Anyway, OP, WHY THE FCUK WHERE YOU ON FACEBOOK AND NOT UK-M? explain?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> This is risky posting this, but oh well. I was doodling on a bit of paper, and the guy sat opposite (ex royal marine lmfao) points at me and goes "STOP *******G DOODLING, GET OFF FACEBOOK AND DO SOME WORK". My colleague then ushered him away before he could continue and took him somewhere quiet. He came back said sorry and shook my hand. He also said next time he'll just write down when I'm not working and tell the manager. I was beta and just went along with it.
> 
> I'm raging so hard right now. The whole office heard and there has been an awkward silence since. What would you do?
> 
> I want out of this s*it job anyway&#8230;


 ask him what he wants for supper, for some reason when people are kicking off just ask them what they want to eat and drink and 9 times out of 10 they get all confused and quiet.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Go to HR & discuss this say that you are very distressed & scared that he's going to attack you. That he keeps giving you menacing looks, & 'one of the girls'

in the office had told you in confidence that he makes alot of sexual remarks to her. Lay it on really thick, but be unhappy when you tell HR.

Also, send yourself a threatening text (from him) but not putting his name in it, & use the anonymous text service, & show it to HR.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> OR you could do some ****in work and not come on here moaning because he made you look like the lazy git that you are. Why so many are saying the guy shouting was in the wrong i just do not know. I bet EVERY SINGLE person on here has worked with a lazy **** at some point and would have done exactly the same thing if you were working away and seeing someone else sitting there doing jack ****.
> 
> Can you see the like of Milky for example out on the roads working away while some pr**k does sod all.
> 
> ...


Chill out Thunder! Christ you sure you're not him in disguise?

Like I said I'm not happy about the way he acted in front of everyone. Thinking he's in the barracks still ffs.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Every one else in the office will be patting him on the back now L man,saying about time someone told that idle fcuker,ive seen it many times, probably been building up for weeks until the fella finally cracked.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP.

With all due respect if your a lazy ku*t you deserve all you get.

Ask yourself this before getting all macho, was he correct in his opinion of you ?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

So let me clear this up. Your ****ing around doodling and on FB whilst getting paid to do a job. The chap opposite see you doing this whilst he's working and gets ****ed off with you. Now personal he could have done it a better way admittedly and he's probably been ask/told in the future to log it instead of laying into you which would sound reasonable to prevent any further altercations.

So to sum it up, keep your head down, do the work and there won't be any further issues IMHO. Plus I hate lazy people @ work and many of them have been replaced due to it. There's loads of people out there crying for work.

That's my view on it.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

amazed at so many people hating on him for not doing work. If it doesnt affect the other guy why does he give a **** anyway? whos the real mug the guy doing loads of work and getting paid or the same as the guy doing no work?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

kingdale said:


> amazed at so many people hating on him for not doing work. If it doesnt affect the other guy why does he give a **** anyway? whos the real mug the guy doing loads of work and getting paid or the same as the guy doing no work?


Thank fcuk i dont work with you kingdale!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale:3449743 said:


> amazed at so many people hating on him for not doing work. If it doesnt affect the other guy why does he give a **** anyway? whos the real mug the guy doing loads of work and getting paid or the same as the guy doing no work?


Depends if you work as a team and if your on the same pay as each other.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds like you kinda sh1t yourself mate

you keep saying; "but he's an ex marine" etc etc and that the ukm hard as fcuk brigade are talking sh1t, no one said you'd win, it's just about standing up for yourself and sometimes to do that you've got to take a kicking

I could never imagine a situation like that whereby my natural response wouldn't be to shout back: "who the fcuk are you talking to you fcuking mug", instead of doing that you decided to keep quiet and post about it on the internet instead, oh dear


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

kingdale said:


> amazed at so many people hating on him for not doing work. If it doesnt affect the other guy why does he give a **** anyway? whos the real mug the guy doing loads of work and getting paid or the same as the guy doing no work?


Well if you need to ask that question because you can't answer it yourself then you should be ashamed. Obviously being lazy is fine with you?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

maxie said:


> Every one else in the office will be patting him on the back now L man,saying about time someone told that idle fcuker,ive seen it many times, probably been building up for weeks until the fella finally cracked.


Not a single f*ck was given that day.



Milky said:


> OP.
> 
> With all due respect if your a lazy ku*t you deserve all you get.
> 
> Ask yourself this before getting all macho, was he correct in his opinion of you ?


How am I getting macho? I just wanted an opinion.

I hold my hands up and admit I was wrong. But this is the first time I've been called up on it. I do my work. He should have took me to one side rather than acting like that.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TG123 said:


> sounds like you kinda sh1t yourself mate
> 
> you keep saying; "but he's an ex marine" etc etc and that the ukm hard as fcuk brigade are talking sh1t, no one said you'd win, it's just about standing up for yourself and sometimes to do that you've got to take a kicking
> 
> I could never imagine a situation like that whereby my natural response wouldn't be to shout back: "who the fcuk are you talking to you fcuking mug", instead of doing that you decide to keep quiet and post about it on the internet instead, oh dear


I'm quiet by nature (srs) and always more reserved. Nothing to do with how tough I am...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Well if you need to ask that question because you can't answer it yourself then you should be ashamed. Obviously being lazy is fine with you?


Yeah im fine with being lazy especially if its a ****ty dead end job i dont care about. For 2 years i went to work hungover, late and did no work i still got paid the exact same as people who worked hard. I quit as i couldnt be ****d working weekends. I did laugh when someone got fired and i was still there.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Yeah im fine with being lazy especially if its a ****ty dead end job i dont care about. For 2 years i went to work hungover, late and did no work i still got paid the exact same as people who worked hard. I quit as i couldnt be ****d working weekends. I did laugh when someone got fired and i was still there.


You must be so proud.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> You must be so proud.


Nope i just dont see the point in putting in effort for a minimum wage job. When its you that needs help its very rare the company helps you.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Nope i just dont see the point in putting in effort for a minimum wage job. When its you that needs help its very rare the company helps you.


So why do the job or was it that you needed the money but didn't want to work for it?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> So why do the job or was it that you needed the money but didn't want to work for it?


If it was a job i needed to put effort in i would. But when you can get paid the same as anyone else and do as little as possible why put the effort it? Trying to think of something i would actually enjoy doing now just wish i had stayed at school and done 6th form.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Kingsdale when you next on Jeremy Kyle? Thats the exact attitude that makes this country so ****ty now, nowt to do with the foreigners it knobs like you with a attitude that the world owes you. You grind my gears, you cream my corn, you jolly well make me angry.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

get your old job back with ernie, im sure he misses you.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Kingsdale when you next on Jeremy Kyle? Thats the exact attitude that makes this country so ****ty now, nowt to do with the foreigners it knobs like you with a attitude that the world owes you. You grind my gears, you cream my corn, you jolly well make me angry.


Where did i say the world owes me? now your just making bits up to suit a point.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Bottom line is he's a sneaky grass!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

kingdale said:


> If it was a job i needed to put effort in i would. But when you can get paid the same as anyone else and do as little as possible why put the effort it? Trying to think of something i would actually enjoy doing now just wish i had stayed at school and done 6th form.


So you took a job that you didn't need or want to do when there could have been others out there desperate for a job that's willing to do the work to put food in their kids mouths & pay the bills!

Maybe it's good you didn't stay on at school because if you had brains you'd be dangerous !!!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Where did i say the world owes me? now your just making bits up to suit a point.


i didnt say you said it, its your whole attitude sucks.

You and the op are typical for this day and age, instead of doing the best you can you instead show some kind of pride in admitting you are a loser that doesnt even bother trying, if its minimum wage and not what your interested in then dont accept the job in the first place, let some one who appreciates what being an adult with responsibilities is all about have it instead


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> So you took a job that you didn't need or want to do when there could have been others out there desperate for a job that's willing to do the work to put food in their kids mouths & pay the bills!
> 
> Maybe it's good you didn't stay on at school because if you had brains you'd be dangerous !!!!!


I have brains just deciding what to do with them next


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Sounds like he has an anger issue, Just take him aside and ask him if he has a personal problem with you


Anger issues how do you know this? Royal Marine or no Royal Marine he would've had a chair round the back of his fookin head.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> When someone at my old work p1ssed me off I p1ssed in his shoes and let it dry every day for a month, took his bank card out his wallet and took a stanley knife to the chip, and put the neck of his bottle of coke up my @rse and let him drink it.... then told him about it a month later, never got any sh1t off him again


You put a bottle up your ar$e? I know people from leeds are weird sometimes but doing that is sick lol!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> i didnt say you said it, its your whole attitude sucks.
> 
> You and the op are typical for this day and age, instead of doing the best you can you instead show some kind of pride in admitting you are a loser that doesnt even bother trying, if its minimum wage and not what your interested in then dont accept the job in the first place, let some one who appreciates what being an adult with responsibilities is all about have it instead


Never said i was proud just found it strange on here how many people get touchy over him doodling at work and admitted to being the same as him.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

kingdale said:


> I have brains just deciding what to do with them next


Maybe exploit foreign workers in a sweat shop whilst you pick you nose would suit your style. Good luck what ever you excel at.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i had a bad experience with a doodle when i was younger that might explain it................oh wait a minute.....it was a poodle not doodle. :crying:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> i didnt say you said it, its your whole attitude sucks.
> 
> You and the op are typical for this day and age, instead of doing the best you can you instead show some kind of pride in admitting you are a loser that doesnt even bother trying, if its minimum wage and not what your interested in then dont accept the job in the first place, let some one who appreciates what being an adult with responsibilities is all about have it instead


You don't even know me, so don't put me in the same category as those scrounging cvnts in the paper. It was a topic about my colleague having a wild outburst and now you're questing my work ethic... :2guns:


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> You put a bottle up your ar$e? I know people from leeds are weird sometimes but doing that is sick lol!


Sicko. I bet it was a family sized bottle as well?

Intact, this is beyond sick! Dude has got issues and no matter how mad I was I would stick a bottle of fizz up my ****!

On that note I'ma done on this subject before someone sticks something else of a similar nature up their orifice !


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The Big Dog said:


> Sicko. I bet it was a family sized bottle as well?


It was only the part you drink from, pretty sure the size is universal regardless of bottle size. It was at an engineering company, the craic was unbelievable there


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The L Man said:


> You don't even know me, so don't put me in the same category as those scrounging cvnts in the paper. It was a topic about my colleague having a wild outburst and now you're questing my work ethic... :2guns:


maybe one day we could be as perfect as thunderstuck.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

The Big Dog said:


> Sicko. I bet it was a family sized bottle as well?


Just weird lol! Fair enough wiping your c0ck on it but inserting up your ar$e?? Proper gay!

To OP, the bottom line is you should never let a colleague belittle you in anyway. You should have stood up for yourself and as you didnt he knows he owns your ar$e! Please dont go to management about it as deep down they will be laughing. Just got to accept its happened and move on. As he's done it once, i suspect he'll do it again in the future. Try and not let it happen again!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

In the sort of environment LMan describes this sort of behaviour is unacceptable. If someone did that to me in my office i'd rip back simply for the fact the guys making a show.

To me the guy just sounds like a snake. I don't see wgat business of his it is to get involved unless LMan makes his job more difficult by doing what he's doing.

If LMan isn't pulling his weight or on the web too much then he'll be found out eventually. Probably by IT if he's online too much lol.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

The L Man said:


> You don't even know me, so don't put me in the same category as those scrounging cvnts in the paper. It was a topic about my colleague having a wild outburst and now you're questing my work ethic... :2guns:


You have said yourself you were in the wrong and you were sat there not doing any work, i didnt need to question your work ethic as you had already stated you dumb idiot!!

Look, you got caught doing sod all at work, you got told off and now your bottom lip is shaking as you got what you deserved and wat the whole office probably wanted to happen to you for ages. Now suck it up and grow up and go to work and work, doodle and do jack **** in your own time you whinging little baby.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lol at the flaming. How did we get here over some doodles and an internet browser

Tbf in most office jobs, in fact in damned near every job where you sit on your ass you will have time to do something other than what you are paid to be doin.

I'll put a quid on it that nobody spends their whole workin shift bein a exemplary employee


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

kingdale said:



> maybe one day we could be as perfect as thunderstuck.


Its not about being perfect you cretin its about being an adult and understanding your responsibilities. God forbid you ever have children and still have a rubbish attitude to doing thins you dont fancy doing.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Breda said:


> Lol at the flaming. How did we get here over some doodles and an internet browser
> 
> Tbf in most office jobs, in fact in fanned near every job where you sit on your ass you will have time to do something other than what you are paid to be doin.
> 
> I'll put a quid on it that nobody spends their whole workin shift bein a exemplary employee


I have NEVER doodled at work, i do full on painting by numbers.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> It was only the part you drink from, pretty sure the size is universal regardless of bottle size. It was at an engineering company, the craic was unbelievable there


To be fair the size is really irrelevant. You stuffed a inanimate object up your chuffer!!!! Lmao

I bet no one likes taking you out to the pub!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> You have said yourself you were in the wrong and you were sat there not doing any work, i didnt need to question your work ethic as you had already stated you dumb idiot!!
> 
> Look, you got caught doing sod all at work, you got told off and now your bottom lip is shaking as you got what you deserved and wat the whole office probably wanted to happen to you for ages. Now suck it up and grow up and go to work and work, doodle and do jack **** in your own time you whinging little baby.


Got caught for doodling for about 2mins whilst something was loading up, if you want to go into detail. But like I said 100 times already you blind cvnt - I'm on about the way he went about it, not the issue itself!

Bottom lip is in tact and currently not a single f*ck given. I'll just strive towards becoming a better person - hopefully someone like you, thunderstruck. You seem like all round good guy who's work ethic is beyond comprehension.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I'll put a quid on it that nobody spends their whole workin shift bein a exemplary employee


This hypocrite's the lot of them.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Got caught for doodling for about 2mins whilst something was loading up, if you want to go into detail. But like I said 100 times already you blind cvnt - I'm on about the way he went about it, not the issue itself!
> 
> Bottom lip is in tact and currently not a single f*ck given. I'll just strive towards becoming a better person - hopefully someone like you, thunderstruck. You seem like all round good guy who's work ethic is beyond comprehension.


Compliment accepted.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

smack your self in the eye and blame him

goto krispy kreme and treat everyone in the office to a donut as a peace offering, get him a special pink one


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm with Kingdale on this, it's got fcuk all to do with me what any of my colleagues are doing.

I get on with my work (even in a team environment) hit my targets and whatever time I have left over I choose to use however I see fit, whether that be doodling or looking at blue waffles on teh internetz. I keep my head down, get my sh1t done, keep my job and get paid every month.

If a colleague sat next to me and doodled 9hrs a day every day I wouldn't give a fcuk. A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. If he's able to keep his job by doodling every day then fair play to him, and it would only be a matter of time before the manager's job was mine as clearly he/she lacks staff discipline.

L Man, not much you can do now fella, just put it behind you and carry on as if it never happened, and don't change your office habits one single iota. If he kicks off again, shout the cnut down.


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Firstly get off ****book and then go knock this piece of **** all over the office .Then stick your doodler in his forehead..


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Remember this handy acronym for future dilemmas - If.In.Doubt.Stick.The.Nut.In.

you're welcome.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

................ headlock


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

stand up... and say ill punc your fvcking head in squaddy boy!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lol

thread got epic


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Absolutely none of his business - file a complaint with HR. Today.

As for all the posters in here calling you a "lazy f*cker", "do some work", etc ...

I have the feeling these are the same types who couldn't mind their own business ...

And would rat you out in a heartbeat just like the loser at your work.

A quick squirt of over the counter eyedrops in his tea or coffee = revenge when he starts $hitting his pants uncontrollably.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> ................ headlock


Read all 10 pages and this is still by far the best advice given!!! Pms

If you're not going to take it then the only option left to you is to tell some of your work mats he still keeps giving you evils and your going to take him on one side and apologize, and generally make friends. Then take him to the side where you're in full view of the office, and very quietly describe to him in sickening detail how you smashed his mums back doors in, and how much she loved it! He won't be working there after they've pulled him of you. Probably still won't like you though.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

In short, he should have dealt with it differently, but you deserved it. Instead of getting angry about it, report it to your manager

and take his feedback, pull your finger out and start forming better relationships with colleagues. Do a bit of networking and be seen

to be a hard worker and that could eventually be your ticket out of that job.

To people saying why does it matter to anyone / his colleagues if he doesn't do any work... when there are that many people

out there desperate for work that would work 10 times harder than this guy, he is wasting an opportunity for someone more deserving.

Furthermore, have you never worked with colleagues that do bugger all and make you pick up the flack? It does make you want to throw them

through the window.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You sound beta as fuark..

You need to be more alpha like him..


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't realise men used Facebook...wtf are you doing on that?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Basically you got bullied at work and your getting bullied on here! Delete your account and get this marine bloke to sign up to uk-m you beta ****!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

mikemull said:


> Basically you got bullied at work and your getting bullied on here! Delete your account and get this marine bloke to sign up to uk-m you beta ****!


Lolwut?How am I getting bulled Michael? Try and get a petition going to get me off here. 100 names and I'll delete this account, but until then, I'm staying here. U mad?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lolwut?How am I getting bulled Michael? Try and get a petition going to get me off here. 100 names and I'll delete this account, but until then, I'm staying here. U mad?


Petition signed

Only joking, we love you really


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

This still running?

I have fixed 2 aeroplanes, had 2 beers and 2 mimiatures, a jobblie and I am seriously contemplating a tommy tank....

No one has shouted ar me today yet though lol....... Tbf, gaz tried but I drew the hairy scouse cnut a look that ensured any further flappi ng of his mouth would have jeopardised his ability to father any little scouse cnuts for ever.......you should try it lol. Its a man thing ha haa


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell him to **** off and mind his own business


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stab him in the face with your pen fvcking jumped up little cvnt.

FVCK IT WHERE YOU WORK ILL COME DO IT


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

there are some f*cking dumb fellas on this thread who I'm glad I don't have to work with


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

OP, good job you don't work in my department as we are nearly all ex military. We had a lazy young c"nt about 18 months back who was always on the internet or mobile, while the rest of the section were picking up his ****. He got it off most for not being a team player, went on the sick and eventually f"c"ed off.

Now we have another lazy stoner c"nt who is ex navy and he has been ripped by most again for not doing his own ****, constantly talking and taking other people off task. T"at shimfed about 3 months ago when we had a job in S. America which meant 1 of the other lads had to do extra travel because of him. Not for the first time. His leaving do is on Friday and basically no one is going. Too far for people to travel see...

My section is full of good workers who basically get on with their own tasks and will help most people out, but they do let rip on each other some times. 10 minutes later they're usually having a brew together. Nobody even bats an eyelid.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought this was about me then. It then I realised, I'd never have a go a someone for doodling, I'm probably top busy doing it myself.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

tek the cvnt round the block in a headlock !!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Kick him in the balls marine or not marine he will collapse.


Twoddle - someone belts me in the balls I ingest them like a ninja and go to town on you.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i think he secertly fancies you, maybe you should try it with him, you might like it


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> I'm with Kingdale on this, it's got fcuk all to do with me what any of my colleagues are doing.
> 
> If a colleague sat next to me and doodled 9hrs a day every day I wouldn't give a fcuk. A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. If he's able to keep his job by doodling every day then fair play to him, and it would only be a matter of time before the manager's job was mine as clearly he/she lacks staff discipline.
> 
> L Man, not much you can do now fella, just put it behind you and carry on as if it never happened, and don't change your office habits one single iota. If he kicks off again, shout the cnut down.


Problem with that is that the output of the team as a whole is important for everyone to keep their job. If a dept or team is under producing everyone in the team is put at risk of redundancy. You might be the hardest working busy bee in your office but if your **** at evidence based interviews, psychometric testing or presentations it could well be you that goes not lazy guy


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

he got a bit hot headed so what,i would play on it and wind him up till he snaps bro


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

vetran said:


> he got a bit hot headed so what,i would play on it and wind him up till he snaps bro


Thats the best one I've heard in this thread...the fvk wit will snap. Do a sweep stake round the office on how long it takes you to make him snap


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he`ll kill you just leave it and do some work


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> This is risky posting this, but oh well. I was doodling on a bit of paper, and the guy sat opposite (ex royal marine lmfao) points at me and goes "STOP *******G DOODLING, GET OFF FACEBOOK AND DO SOME WORK".


Well at least you weren't playing MineSweeper.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]*he`ll kill you[/*B] just leave it and do some work


dont let this statement put you of go for it bro


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

you shouldn't let people talk down to u mate especially in front of your colleagues , pull him to one side an say if e pulls anoter stunt like that you'll left right good night him


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I would advise standing up to him but he could probably very easily kill you :laugh:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Stick up for yourself matey dont let anyone talk to you like that ..


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I would advise standing up to him but he could probably very easily kill you :laugh:


This wont happen mate, he's an ex marine so there will probably be some rape involved :laugh:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah that feeling of being in school again and being told off by the teacher.

What a ****er.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

The reason you sat back and took it is because you know you're in the wrong. A few people are probably fed up of carrying your slack while you sit there and doodle. Being an ex RM he's going to be used to telling it how it is so he's probably been biting his tongue for a while and it all came spilling out by accident.

I'd suggest you have a quiet chat with him. Tell him you didn't appreciate being spoken to like that and he is on civvie street now and needs to understand that. But also that you're sorry you haven't been as productive as you should, and in future you'll leave the doodling for your own time and try to work a bit harder.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TECH said:


> The reason you sat back and took it is because you know you're in the wrong. A few people are probably fed up of carrying your slack while you sit there and doodle. Being an ex RM he's going to be used to telling it how it is so he's probably been biting his tongue for a while and it all came spilling out by accident.
> 
> I'd suggest you have a quiet chat with him. Tell him you didn't appreciate being spoken to like that and he is on civvie street now and needs to understand that. But also that you're sorry you haven't been as productive as you should, and in future you'll leave the doodling for your own time and try to work a bit harder.


That's what I plan to do but I dunno' if I can be f*cked. He's fine now but I keep raging inside when I talk to him. I've been working with him for months and he has always been sound.

I admit I was in the wrong - but next time if there's a problem take me to one side and speak to me. Don't shout like a Brigadier of the office. < That's what I want to say...


----------



## ReBeL-LiOn (Sep 7, 2012)

Just go up to him for the quiet chat

Say you piece

When he is mid flow telling you his reaons

Casually spit in his face

Let me know how it goes


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ReBeL-LiOn said:


> Just go up to him for the quiet chat
> 
> Say you piece
> 
> ...


I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What's his surname, its not a double barrelled one...like Gym-gym?

Coz he can kill with one blow!!! :lol:


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

ReBeL-LiOn said:


> Just go up to him for the quiet chatSay you pieceWhen he is mid flow telling you his reaonsCasually spit in his faceLet me know how it goes


This.And of course, not to forget - IfInDoubtStickThe NutIn.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

He's scottish btw. Makes him sound twice as angry.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Put some drawing pins on his chair while hes at the toilet, that'll teach the ****


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

when hes not looking draw a cock on his desk. then whenever anyone says his name do a fart noise. keep doing it for a week


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

and every time he goes to the toilet follow him and use the urinal next to him. He will get freaked out and never speak to you again.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> when hes not looking draw a cock on his desk. then whenever anyone says his name do a fart noise. keep doing it for a week


What is it with you a c0cks, lmao!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

wat wer u drawing not peeps requests i'll bet :lol:

as i allways say in these type of things

beat him to death with his own shoes!

then do your requests!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> What is it with you a c0cks, lmao!


I like cocks


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I like cocks


in the ear


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Scottish? Just refer to him as Scotch. He'll be in Anger Management counselling before afternoon tea.

Also, enquire if he's aware that William Wallace was in fact "a bit bent".


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe it was WHAT you were drawing that got him all excited!


----------

